# car wash and a Thule roof rack



## randy35 (Sep 20, 2008)

I just put on a fork mount Thule roof rack on my car. Is it safe to take it into a touch free car wash?


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've run my car with a Thule rack and two sidearm trays through touchless washes many times without an issue. Just avoid washes with brushes. I trashed a rack once because I forgot about the rack.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a box get ripped off the top of my car by a misadjusted car wash. Since then, I ONLY do touchless car washes. If you can get it in the car wash, all it does is spray stuff on it and clean it off.

J.


----------

